# plus size models



## officersdr (Aug 30, 2007)

What are best poses for shooting plus size models?? I have a friend that wants some shots done while her man is out at sea. She wants to surprise him with some sexy pictures. She will have her mid section showing and is not thrilled about her shape....
....any suggestions or help??
example pics would help

PS - she's not obese, but rounder than she wants to be


----------



## Sideburns (Aug 30, 2007)

shots from the cleavage area up are good easy shots and you should be able to pose her for those ones...but other than that I'm not an expert.


----------



## dangergoinoff (Aug 30, 2007)

If you go for something like her in bed on her side with a sheet draped over her from her hip up to just over her breast it can give the illusion of nudity without there having to be any


----------



## officersdr (Aug 30, 2007)

She has NO problem with nudity, but just does not want to show her stomach are off


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 30, 2007)

Send her to me... it's my specialty. LOL  Check out my intimates website and blog www.trueblueintimates.com and www.trueblueintimates.wordpress.com. Send me a PM if you have any questions afterwards and I'll do my best to help you out. There are definitely tricks to photographing a girl that isn't a perfect size 6.


----------



## sabbath999 (Aug 31, 2007)

I just clicked on your link on my break at work photogoddess... I think I will take a better look at it when I am at HOME and not the office. 

Nice looking site though, from what I saw of it before I decided to be discrete.


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 31, 2007)

Sorry bout that... I'm very careful about the images that I show but am so used to half naked ladies, it didn't dawn on me to give a little caution with that link. :blushing:


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow Tammy, you site is great and the photos are fantastic.  You seem to have found your niche and you are doing it extremely well.


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Sep 1, 2007)

Take a look at these two articles on my site. They will answer some of your questions.

http://www.creativecauldron.com/articlephotoFlawsBody.shtml
http://www.creativecauldron.com/articlephotoFlawsFace.shtml

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## officersdr (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks this helps lots


----------

